# We need a roadbikereview group ride



## Francis Cebedo

It's been a while!

Two likely venues are:

VA Hospital lot, Foothill Blvd in Palo Alto.

Milpitas at 237 Rd near 680 so we can do the Calaveras road by the reservoir, out and back.

Who is in?


----------



## EBrider

I'm in assuming the date works. If its far enough in the future, maybe I will have my new bike by then. Still probably wearing my mtbr jersey though.


----------



## ShaneW

Dont know those areas at all so not sure what I would be committing to! Hahaha, I would like to do it but I am a terrible climber so if there are some serious climbs in there I will just hold everyone one up. Anyone have a garmin or strava route I can take a look at?
-Shane


----------



## jmilliron

Schedule is a bit of a mess, but I'm interested.


----------



## AntF

Heck yeah!


----------



## Kwantani

assuming no schedule conflict, I'm in.
prefer Milpitas, less driving for me. But PA VA works too.


----------



## ukbloke

I'd love to do this, though plenty of weekend scheduling conflicts through the rest of the summer.

The VA parking lot where we used to meet is a construction zone now. If you want to meet over near Milpitas, the A group has to go up Sierra Rd!


----------



## CHL

Hi Francois:

Count me in. Wouldn't mind riding the Milpitas area since I always ride on the other side of the valley. Please advise on schedule.

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## Dr_John

Name the time and place... I'm in. I'd prefer PA VA area, but anywhere will be fine.


----------



## CoLiKe20

PA VA
which day?


----------



## rfrancisco

Time and date please. Will try to fit it in my schedule, prefer Milpitas.
Thanks. Rick


----------



## smw

Time and date depending Id like to join. Id prefer PA as its cooler this time of year.


----------



## dutch biker

I am in, will bring some others as well but from past experiences I know that if you post this on mtbr we will get a pretty big peleton going:thumbsup:


----------



## grrrah

Good reason to get back on the road bike. I've had roadbikeaphobia since getting back on the bike. Either locale works for me. I will probably have schedule conflict as the rest summer is booked with me being in lots of lame places (tahoe, oregon, santa barbara, whistler, etc.  ), but I hope to make it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

We will do a ride on each location if there's enough participation.

fc


----------



## ratpick

Sweet.. just got laid off this morning so I'm in if I don't have a weekend conflict.

Would love to do Sierra Rd with y'all since I missed the MTBR Sierra climb..


----------



## poff

Which one is the shortest drive from EB?


----------



## dahas325is

I'm new and may be able to make it - please advise on which location and date... thanks and looking forward meeting everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## ShaneW

I'm down if there is a fat guy slow group! I am ok on the flats but suck on the climbs. I am in for the PA ride so let us know when!!


----------



## jonala

I'm in for a PA start ride.


----------



## WaitWienie

Would love to get in on a group ride with you guys. Which was around calaveras? Going out to Niles Canyon then back around calaveras is much more group ride friendly... Or are we talking about putting the hurt on and going up Sierra then out and back? I am down for either one.

Chris


----------



## mecam

Sounds like fun but I don't think I'm ready to tackle long rides with 12% grade climbs.


----------



## dwgranda

I will join you in a gruppeto if they do sierra or the other real steep climbs.


----------



## ukbloke

The previous arrangement was to have an A and a B group. The A group would add on a climb and some extra miles, and then try to catch the B train for a regroup. We need a proposed date and route to figure out the details.


----------



## Tort

I'm in if I am not working nights by the date you pick. Would prefer the Milpitas version.


----------



## jorgemonkey

I'd be in depending on the date.


----------



## jonsd

I'd be in. Prefer the PA start.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Hey Francois I'd like to do a RBR group ride. I prefer Milpitas or Calaveras. When do you plan on having this event? That would be great!

Still racing at the track?


----------



## alex3780

im in as well. PA preferred.


----------



## trunkz22

In for either. Calv would be good cause it's in my backyard.


----------



## Guest

I'm up for it depending on the date. I'd prefer PA cause it's closer to me, but wouldn't mind checking out some of the E side rides I hear about but never do.


----------



## Peninsula Ryan

I"m in for a Palo Alto start. Let's do West Alpine!!


----------



## kaizen

Been looking forward to riding with you all again...PA prefered, but some flexibility on most Sundays in the AM.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

OK! I'm thinking ride from Palo Alto Veterans Hospital in Foothill at 9am, this Saturday August 21.

Does that work?

We can then do an East Bay ride a couple weeks later.

francis


----------



## heythorp

Hey Francois, 

If we start is PA, how about a OLH, pescadero,stage, tunitas loop ?


----------



## CHL

heythorp said:


> Hey Francois,
> 
> If we start is PA, how about a OLH, pescadero,stage, tunitas loop ?


Just did that ride and a nice lady from Webcor and her husband paced me up to the top of Tunitas. I'm in but will bail out at Haskins. Injury to the back of my right knee.

Chl


----------



## heythorp

CHL said:


> Just did that ride and a nice lady from Webcor and her husband paced me up to the top of Tunitas. I'm in but will bail out at Haskins. Injury to the back of my right knee.
> 
> Chl



i was thinking we might throw in a lobitas creek too


----------



## jonala

I'm in. Meet at the hospital parking lot?


----------



## WaitWienie

I look forward to being there with my steel monster.

Chris



francois said:


> OK! I'm thinking ride from Palo Alto Veterans Hospital in Foothill at 9am, this Saturday August 21.
> 
> Does that work?
> 
> We can then do an East Bay ride a couple weeks later.
> 
> francis


----------



## CoLiKe20

saturday? Sorry I'm out.
enjoy the ride.


----------



## jorgemonkey

How long of a ride do you think it will be? I've got a family portrait session I'm photographing at 2pm down in Los Gatos.


----------



## Gee3

jorgemonkey said:


> How long of a ride do you think it will be? I've got a family portrait session I'm photographing at 2pm down in Los Gatos.


The previous RBR rides were in the 30-35 mile range so 2-3 hours should cover it for you fast guys.

I'm in when you guys do a Sunday ride.


----------



## Dr_John

> OK! I'm thinking ride from Palo Alto Veterans Hospital in Foothill at 9am, this Saturday August 21.
> 
> Does that work?


Sure, although as ukbloke mentioned, best I can tell, that entire parking lot we formerly used as a meeting place is a mega-construction zone. Another gathering place in the vicinity? Lots of other big lots in that area.


----------



## EBrider

francois said:


> OK! I'm thinking ride from Palo Alto Veterans Hospital in Foothill at 9am, this Saturday August 21.
> 
> Does that work?
> 
> We can then do an East Bay ride a couple weeks later.
> 
> francis


I can't make this Saturday, so I will wait for the East Bay ride.

Maybe a Morgan Territory/Mt Diablo Loop.


----------



## dutch biker

I am in with some others!


----------



## CHL

How about this instead. Start off at Bicycle Outfitters. There's a small parking lot and ample parking on the side streets for everybody. Ride to Old La Honda via San Hill Road. Climb up Old La Honda and descend down the west side of Old La Honda. Climb back up via Alpine Road and descend via Pagemill Road. Hwy 35/Skyline simply isn't safe for a large group during the weekends. I think everyone has gone up Old La Honda and for those of us who haven't ventured on the coastal side, it will be a nice introduction to what they've been missing.

CHL


----------



## kdown

*Tour de Menlo is this Sat, 08/21 too*

Heads-up that the Tour de Menlo will be taking place on Saturday. See the following for the routes folks will be riding: http://www.tourdemenlo.com/2010/course.htm I'll be in the TdM crowd, so will unfortunately miss the RBR ride. Enjoy!


----------



## WaitWienie

So where are we meeting? 

Chris


----------



## smw

CHL said:


> How about this instead. Start off at Bicycle Outfitters. There's a small parking lot and ample parking on the side streets for everybody. Ride to Old La Honda via San Hill Road. Climb up Old La Honda and descend down the west side of Old La Honda. Climb back up via Alpine Road and descend via Pagemill Road. Hwy 35/Skyline simply isn't safe for a large group during the weekends. I think everyone has gone up Old La Honda and for those of us who haven't ventured on the coastal side, it will be a nice introduction to what they've been missing.
> 
> CHL


To the best of my knowledge the hospital is closed. Outfitters is a great place to meet with plenty of parking around. Either way Im in, just need to know where. If the route is ATUnitas Ill have to bail and go up Alpine as Im not really ready for a longer route yet.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Ok, let us meet at the Bicycle Outfitter then in Los Altos:

http://local.google.com/local?f=d&hl=en&om=1&q=963 Fremont Avenue++Los Altos+CA+94024+US

8:45, ready to ride at 9am.

We will have two rides, an A and a B. We will announce the route in a little bit

The route cannot be too difficult like Tunitas since that will just eliminate many interested riders. Historically, We just go to the end of Canada and the two groups connect with each other on the way back.

Do you guys want to climb OLH or Kings? Descend Page Mill or stay in the foothills.

fc


----------



## rox

Im in for a milpitas ride. might be able to make it tomorrow if its short


----------



## smw

Im up for a climb and decent, so long as its not too long of a ride. My fitness is not real good at this point.


----------



## poff

I need to get long miles in, will do solo 80mi. Have fun.


----------



## Cliff O

I've got some other stuff going on this weekend, so just a relatively quick local ride for me tomorrow. I did OLH/Pescadero/Stage/Tunitas Creek last Saturday, and I think I'll be doing that again next weekend. My legs hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## ukbloke

Ahah, it looks like I should be able to make the ride tomorrow!

I suggest that B group does the usual Portola Valley loop, Woodsize maze, Canada out and back, Sand Hill road and back on Foothill. The A group could do the same plus up OLH and down 84, and possibly early turn around on Canada if we want to attempt a regroup.

But if anyone has a better plan, I'd be down with that too. I just want to get out and ride with friends.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ukbloke said:


> Ahah, it looks like I should be able to make the ride tomorrow!
> 
> I suggest that B group does the usual Portola Valley loop, Woodsize maze, Canada out and back, Sand Hill road and back on Foothill. The A group could do the same plus up OLH and down 84, and possibly early turn around on Canada if we want to attempt a regroup.
> 
> But if anyone has a better plan, I'd be down with that too. I just want to get out and ride with friends.


I'm down with that plan Ukbloke!! The other A option is to go up Backside of Huddart on Greer road and climb 800 feet to the park entrance then descend Kings Mountain. Less traffic is the upside.

fc


----------



## ukbloke

francois said:


> I'm down with that plan Ukbloke!! The other A option is to go up Backside of Huddart on Greer road and climb 800 feet to the park entrance then descend Kings Mountain. Less traffic is the upside.
> 
> fc


Cool! That's what we used to do for the A ride back in the day. I'd still like to see the alleged new road surface on OLH. We can finalize tomorrow based on turn out and enthusiasm levels.

Here's the route on bikely for the B route. It is 44 miles and 2000 feet. The OLH/84 addition for the A route would add in about 6-7 miles to make a half century. If these are too much we can eliminate the Canada out-and-back.


----------



## smw

sounds good to me.


----------



## rox

oh man thats long. I wonder if anyone wants to the B route at A pace with me.


----------



## Dr_John

Looking forward to it. I'm up for anything. See you there.


----------



## WaitWienie

I should be there... Hopefully I dont hurt myself trying to hang with the A group... Pedal till you puke!!! Who's up for a mountain bike ride after? lol

Chris


----------



## rfrancisco

Unable to make tomorrows ride:cryin: But going to Phil's Fish Market in Moss Landing to try their Wold famous Cioppino  catch the next ride.


----------



## WaitWienie

I don't think pounding captain and cokes right now the way I am will help me tomorrow... But hey whos knows... 

Chris


----------



## heythorp

going to try and meet up on the road. are you guys going up page mill to arastrodero or staying one 'alameda" to sand hill up and over to whisky to get to canada


----------



## Francis Cebedo

heythorp said:


> going to try and meet up on the road. are you guys going up page mill to arastrodero or staying one 'alameda" to sand hill up and over to whisky to get to canada


We're going on Page Mill, Arastadero, Alpine, etc. (similar to Spektrum route)


----------



## Francis Cebedo

It's on:
----------------------


Ok, let us meet at the Bicycle Outfitter then in Los Altos:

http://local.google.com/local?f=d&hl=en&om=1&q=963 Fremont Avenue++Los Altos+CA+94024+US

8:45, ready to ride at 9am.

We will have two rides, an A and a B. We will announce the route in a little bit

---------------------------


----------



## WaitWienie

Great ride... Thanks for the beat down, it was much needed.

Chris


----------



## Francis Cebedo

photos. who's who?


----------



## heythorp

Yep, just what i needed to get me going. Definitely would like to do this every 2 to 3 weeks. Maybe we could do a social ride every other time.

I think the award for the day goes to Dr. John. That was a killer pull he took on Canada into the wind. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

photos


----------



## smw

Great ride, just what I needed to help build some fitness. My wife made me some lunch and suggested that I need a nap. Im pretty wiped out.

Nice meeting everybody.

Sean


----------



## ratpick

Damn.. wish I could have made this ride. Had talked my wife into going mountain biking with me this morning so took her up to China Camp for a spin!

Dr_John does the most awesome into the wind pulls - he dropped me going up Highway 1 into the wind! UKbloke had to come to the rescue!

I was sure I had read here that the top part of OLH had been repaved - so I was very disappointed to find that it's still the same crappy surface it has always been at the top. Looks like the repaving was the bottom part (which didn't need it) and a section in the middle (which is much improved). I had always wanted to go up with a camera and document all the tar-art all the way up, but sadly (?) much of it is now gone.


----------



## rox

good riding with everyone. sure glad we finished early because the wind really picked up this afternoon. what happened to the b group? I think I need a nap now too...


----------



## Francis Cebedo

just woke from my slumber. That was unexpectedly the hardest effort of the year  

fc


----------



## jorgemonkey

Figures. I learned my photoshoot needed to be rescheduled at about 8am, not enough time for me to get the gear together & get it in the car. Oh well. I did my own 40mi ride today


----------



## alex3780

thanks guys, i had a great time! it was my easily my toughest, longest, most painful ride out here on the west coast. my goal next time is to not get dropped 4 times. riding solo in that headwind on canada was brutal. 

btw, i was the guy with the white caad9 in the elcyclista kit.

nice to meet y'all.


----------



## Dr_John

I had a lot of fun. Nice to see folks I haven't seen in awhile and to meet some new people. A good group to ride with. :thumbsup: According to my 6 months of Strava logging, I had a personal best in there. 

Here's the details from the ride:

Time: 02:30:49 
Distance: 47.80 mi 
Elevation Gain: 2,330 ft 
Avg Temperature: 67.6 °F 

Timing
Time: 02:30:49 
Moving Time: 02:30:04 
Elapsed Time: 02:54:12 
Avg Speed: 19.0 mph 
Avg Moving Speed: 19.1 mph 
Max Speed: 36.1 mph 

I've done virtually no riding in the East Bay, so I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Dr_John

> photos. who's who?


Me on the left, ukbloke (Mark) on my immediate left:


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Dr_John said:


> Avg Moving Speed: 19.1 mph
> 
> I've done virtually no riding in the East Bay, so I'm looking forward to the next one.



That's the crusher right there. To do 19.1 mph with Huddart hill, that wind and the cooldown back to the car means the attacks from the upstarts were out of control.

The Calaveras road is truly awesome as long as it's not too hot. I just haven't decided if we should climb Sierra Road or not. Opinions?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

alex3780 said:


> thanks guys, i had a great time! it was my easily my toughest, longest, most painful ride out here on the west coast. my goal next time is to not get dropped 4 times. riding solo in that headwind on canada was brutal.
> 
> btw, i was the guy with the white caad9 in the elcyclista kit.
> 
> nice to meet y'all.


Right on Alex. You're a trooper and and a good sport. Nice climb on Huddart.

fc


----------



## heythorp

francois said:


> That's the crusher right there. To do 19.1 mph with Huddart hill, that wind and the cooldown back to the car means the attacks from the upstarts were out of control.
> 
> The Calaveras road is truly awesome as long as it's not too hot. I just haven't decided if we should climb Sierra Road or not. Opinions?
> 
> fc



I am not traveling to the east bay without hitting the sierra rd climb. 
:cryin:


----------



## Dr_John

> That's the crusher right there. To do 19.1 mph with Huddart hill, that wind and the cooldown back to the car means the attacks from the upstarts were out of control.


Looking at various segments on Strava, from 92 to Robert's my average was 21.3 mph. Time on the Beat-the-Clock segment was 20.7 mph, but that includes the regroup, photo op, etc. Most impressive was our split from the stump to 92: 22.2 mph into a headwind.

Nice job all.


----------



## Dr_John

> I am not traveling to the east bay without hitting the sierra rd climb.


I've never even done it, so it's about time I give it a shot.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Ok, we're climbing Sierra!!

How's Sept.4, Saturday on Labor Day Weekend?

Sept. 11?

fc


----------



## ukbloke

I'll be away for Labor Day weekend, but don't let that stop you if that works for everyone else. I might be able to make the following weekend.

You should probably start a new thread though.


----------



## WaitWienie

( Chris in Livestrong Jersey) Great riding with all your guys... Its exactly what I needed. I am up for whatever ride we have planned Sierra or not. Thanks for the beat down I am looking forward to the next one. I just can't get my legs to burn like that when I ride by myself.

Chris


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Alex can't make it either. So I'd say we do Sept. 11. We need Uk for the stats and his inimitable ride reports. 

Just watch, this ride is gonna be huge!! I'll form an option too for riders who don't want to climb Sierra.

We need some ringers to do a bully beatdown (http://www.mtv.com/shows/bully_beatdown/season_2/series.jhtml) on that mountain biker in baggies who punished us. Word on the street is he lives at the base of Sierra Rd.


fc


----------



## EBrider

francois said:


> Alex can't make it either. So I'd say we do Sept. 11. We need Uk for the stats and his inimitable ride reports.
> 
> Just watch, this ride is gonna be huge!! I'll form an option too for riders who don't want to climb Sierra.
> 
> We need some ringers to do a bully beatdown (http://www.mtv.com/shows/bully_beatdown/season_2/series.jhtml) on that mountain biker in baggies who punished us. Word on the street is he lives at the base of Sierra Rd.
> 
> 
> fc


Its on my calendar. I will try to drag a few other east bay people down with me.


----------



## rox

I cant do labor day weekend either but the next weekend might be good. maybe you guys can help me set a new pr up sierra.


----------



## TahoeBC

ratpick said:


> I was sure I had read here that the top part of OLH had been repaved - so I was very disappointed to find that it's still the same crappy surface it has always been at the top.



I can't believe they didn't take it to the top, I found it hard to believe they were repaving a section that already had a good surface, but then to stop short and not do that last bad section, unbelievable!

Dam that's a fast paced ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo

rox said:


> I cant do labor day weekend either but the next weekend might be good. maybe you guys can help me set a new pr up sierra.


We'll move it to the 11th.. What's your Sierra PR? I heard you got a coach, cheater  

fc


----------



## rox

coach? wut? I did a couple Integrate group sessions

I managed a 29:49 last week. just happy to break 30m.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

rox said:


> coach? wut? I did a couple Integrate group sessions
> 
> I managed a 29:49 last week. just happy to break 30m.


So what's your secret then? We have Cancellara motor bike inspections next ride.  

fc


----------



## dwgranda

Aren't you supposed to give the universal symbol for "I've had it" while huffing up a mountain?

I'll make it to one of these. Probably not the 11th though since there is a double century that day.


----------



## apaterso

Since I have never even seen Sierra Road (know where it is though) how does it compare to say the Tracy side of Patterson Pass or miles 5-9 on Mines road? What is the grade%??


----------



## Tort

apaterso said:


> Since I have never even seen Sierra Road (know where it is though) how does it compare to say the Tracy side of Patterson Pass or miles 5-9 on Mines road? What is the grade%??


Sierra Road
distance: 3.7 miles
climbing: 1825 feet, 9.3% average
start/finish: Sierra Rd, at the start of the incline to the peak


----------



## ukbloke

apaterso said:


> Since I have never even seen Sierra Road (know where it is though) how does it compare to say the Tracy side of Patterson Pass or miles 5-9 on Mines road? What is the grade%??


Sierra Road makes pro sprinters cry for their mama:


----------



## ukbloke

dwgranda said:


> Probably not the 11th though since there is a double century that day.


Best excuse I've heard in a while! Good luck on White Mountain.


----------



## heythorp

The 11th is the same day as the Sierra 100. 

If this past ride was any indictation of what is to come and I was to choose the easier ride, I will be at the Sierra 100


----------



## 2clueless

I'm in for the next ride, excited to climb up Sierra rd.


----------



## Dr_John

I'll be there.

Feeling pretty good, weight's down, time to ride! Did 70 miles the day after the RBR ride, and managed a PB up Moody, 45 miles into my ride (a real surprise), and a 2nd best time up Polhemus. Yeah, baby!


----------



## tosa

*Sierra*

Hi All,

Sierra sounds like a fun ride...is there a start time, location and route? I hope to be there. 

Also, not to hijack the thread, but are there any locals to Quimby Rd that like to climb that and other local to the East Side climbs? Prefer not to drive (to road rides), so I'm happy you guys are doing Sierra!

BTW, my name is Tushar. I'm new to this forum, but been riding bikes for a while. I may be friends of friends that you know from MTBR, but I've been doing mainly riding road the past few years. I sometimes ride a Trek Madone and sometimes a Calfee Tetra Pro. I also have a JCPenney 10-speed (5 cogs) from when I was a teen, but I maybe rode that once? Okay, hope to meet you guys on Sierra, or sooner if anyone likes to do a local ride this weekend.

Take care,
Tushar


----------



## DrWheels

Rides happen in my neighborhood so rarely I feel like I can't pass this up, even though riding road on the weekend is against my rules  I'll just plan to get spanked - I leave for another week-long business trip the next day, so I can leave it all -- what little there is, anyway -- on the pavement :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Dr_John said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Feeling pretty good, weight's down, time to ride! Did 70 miles the day after the RBR ride, and managed a PB up Moody, 45 miles into my ride (a real surprise), and a 2nd best time up Polhemus. Yeah, baby!


That's good. Eye of the tiger, you just have to beat Rox at 29:49.

fc


----------



## rox

I just registered for an xc race on the 11th. been looking forward to this one for a while and reg just opened and I managed to get in. so maybe ill see you guys next time.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

rox said:


> I just registered for an xc race on the 11th. been looking forward to this one for a while and reg just opened and I managed to get in. so maybe ill see you guys next time.


Damn, that's weak Rox!

Anyway, that's how we got rid of the elite climbers on the Huddart climb. Heythorp went the wrong way and UKbloke fell for the ole 'your arm fell on the ground back there' trick.

Btw, even though there is a lot of smack talk, this will be a ride for everyone. We will have a legitimate B group and maybe C group. The B group can take off on the Sierra climb 20 minutes early. And the C group can climb Calaveras instead of Sierra. We would like to get everyone out there and enjoy our glorious roads.

fc


----------



## ShaneW

Since I SUCK at climbing, my only option would be the C group which is just fine with me! I am looking around on Strava to get an idea of what Calaveras is like but not finding any real good indications. If its anything like Metcalf road I will just start crying now. I have climbed 84 and OLH and am pretty much dead last on Strava for both but with my momentum I make it up on the DH!!! hehehehe. I would like to join you guys. Just would like to get more info on what I am signing myself up for!
-Shane


----------



## ShaneW

I hope we can have a group for mere mortal riders here too, the more I think about the cooler it would be to get some "average" cyclists to join in on these rides. I am at best average at about 15-16mph depending on the amount of climbing so I would encourage others out there who might be intimidated by all these fast dudes not to worry about it. We can cruise and see more scenery than they do!!!
;o)


----------



## ukbloke

Calaveras Road is about 2 miles at around a 3-5% grade up to the junction with Felter. Then you turn left towards the reservoir and hit "the wall", which must be around 15-20% but only for a couple of hundred yards. The road then contours around the reservoir with a seemingly never-ending series of corners and slight dips and slight climbs. It's a classic ride.


----------



## heythorp

i have to say while i completely enjoyed getting my brains kicked in saturday I would really like to see this board become more active.

The problem with riding boards all over the country ( i have been involved in a few) is that like ability riders end up forming their own group rides and the whole RBR ride ends up being for naught. 

I don't know what happened to the B ride Saturday, but I think it blew apart, I hope people will come back out. Even though the "A" ride kicked the crap out of eachother, everyone is a good person and more than willing to shoot the **** and talk cycling etc. While the testostorne flowed the egos were kept in check. It was a super fun ride and I think if we could do a monthly ride with a BBQ afterwards we could actually do a A, B and C ride and grow it. 

What does management think? Sorry I don't remember your name but I did talk to while riding along side of the person who runs RBR and we did talk about these things. 

Thoughts? Lets get it done!


----------



## dwgranda

Yeah, but 15-20% for a couple hundred yards is unclimbable for some people who are on doubles. I would say if you're 190+ on a standard double with less than a 26 in back that's not something an average weekend cyclist can do. edit: maybe doable but it will really hurt. I went up hyde street in SF which is 21% for a couple hundred yards and felt like I couldn't do it if I weighed 1 lb more. Sure wish I had my compact that day.


----------



## ShaneW

Well......I weigh a LOT more than 190lbs and have a Compact. I KNOW I cant climb 20%.......ever! I am not against walking if I have to though. Just dont feel like walking for a mile! 3-5% for a few miles is cool....I would enjoy that. anything over 8% on the road bike hurts me BAD. On the MTB once I get over 10% I start to whine as well.


----------



## ShaneW

OK - who was the funny guy who added that pic in all my posts???? LOL, whoever did it....you suck!


----------



## dwgranda

I got it too. Pretty funny. I don't know how much more you weigh, but you could go with a triple. Unless you're in your 20's, then pride might get in the way. Stupid 50 year old co-worker prevented me from getting a triple when I weighed 220+. Of course going up hills at 2.5 mph isn't much fun either.


----------



## Cliff O

ukbloke said:


> Calaveras Road is about 2 miles at around a 3-5% grade up to the junction with Felter. Then you turn left towards the reservoir and hit "the wall", which must be around 15-20% but only for a couple of hundred yards. The road then contours around the reservoir with a seemingly never-ending series of corners and slight dips and slight climbs. It's a classic ride.


More like a 6% average (730' elevation change over 2.3 miles) for Calaveras, then the trip up the wall is another quarter mile at an average of 12-13%.


----------



## ShaneW

dwgranda said:


> I got it too. Pretty funny. I don't know how much more you weigh, but you could go with a triple. Unless you're in your 20's, then pride might get in the way. Stupid 50 year old co-worker prevented me from getting a triple when I weighed 220+. Of course going up hills at 2.5 mph isn't much fun either.


Nah - I am in my mid 30's but still too proud to get a triple! Hahahaha. I will just suck it up and pedal in agony!

Someone please tell me how to get rid of this weird midget riding a chicks bike in my posts damnit! LOL Its not even showing in my signature within my account info. Not sure how it got in there.


----------



## 2clueless

Well I'm pretty new to the roadie with gears scene...so I'm not even sure which group i fit in. I have only climbed metcalf rd so far.....so not much to guage on. I do ride with rox on the mtbr rides though so what ever he is in...maybe...or well maybe not.


----------



## WaitWienie

2clueless said:


> Well I'm pretty new to the roadie with gears scene...so I'm not even sure which group i fit in. I have only climbed metcalf rd so far.....so not much to guage on. I do ride with rox on the mtbr rides though so what ever he is in...maybe...or well maybe not.


If you can hang with Rox you will be fine. I am up for making this a more consistent ride. Once we all ride together and get to know each other I don't think it will be very hard to find group leaders at each pace. The bay area is full of roadies!!! And a Pot Luck after will be a must!!! 

Chris


----------



## ShaneW

I will gladly lead the fat, slow group......assuming of course that they dont have baskets or bells on their bikes, I'm not THAT slow! Worst part is I used to race as a teenager so I actually REALLY do know how much slower I am now and how awesome it was to have decent avg speeds. Aaahhh yes, the days of 22-23mph avg speed will never be seen again......
;o)


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Great idea, Heythorp. I talked to Thien and he will chime in here.

We definitely want regular rides of ALL levels.

We'll get it started but it would be awesome if some of the board member can regularly lead the rides.

Also, we need a couple of moderators on this board to encourage others to post and keep it hoppin!

fc


----------



## ShaneW

I'm not sure what a C level rider really is, I think I fit that class on the climbs but am closer to B on the flats I would imagine. I travel for work but rarely on the weekends so I would be happy to lead a C group sometimes, I might step into the B group though if I feel I need a bigger challenge.


----------



## heythorp

There are many resources out there already that define the ability of a rider. We should use one of as a reference.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ShaneW said:


> I'm not sure what a C level rider really is, I think I fit that class on the climbs but am closer to B on the flats I would imagine. I travel for work but rarely on the weekends so I would be happy to lead a C group sometimes, I might step into the B group though if I feel I need a bigger challenge.


The A, B, Cs just define the ride groups. They're not accurate in depicting rider ability level.

A group - 40 miles, 3800 foot climb, full speed

B group - 35 miles, 3400 foot climb medium speed (head start up Sierra, will cut out the last part of Calaveras)

C group - 25 miles, 2500 foot, casual speed. (skip Sierra, cut out last part of Calaveras)


This is leading to analysis paralysis so my biggest advice is get fit now and pre-ride the course if you're unsure about the route. Also, those who show up will define the pace. We're only doing groups so folks can ride at their own pace and minimize waiting/rushing time.

The big thing here is the Sierra climb is a beast and is very unpleasant for non-climbers. For the Pantanis and Contador types, it's over in less than 30 minutes. Also the route is never flat as it is always undulating up and down those hills.

But it is an out and back ride so all groups are guaranteed to ride together at some point and we'll try to all ride back to the car together.

fc


----------



## EBrider

francois said:


> Great idea, Heythorp. I talked to Thien and he will chime in here.
> 
> We definitely want regular rides of ALL levels.
> 
> We'll get it started but it would be awesome if some of the board member can regularly lead the rides.
> 
> Also, we need a couple of moderators on this board to encourage others to post and keep it hoppin!
> 
> fc


I can lead a regular east bay ride if anyone else is up here.

Should be in for an A ride on the 11th, but I would get lost leading anything in that neighborhood.


----------



## pisket

Hi everyone! (and Francis )

I just got my first road bike, a Raleigh Record Ace from Bicycle Outfitter in Los Altos. I've been looking for rides; and I think I found some. 

Ali


----------



## Francis Cebedo

pisket said:


> Hi everyone! (and Francis )
> 
> I just got my first road bike, a Raleigh Record Ace from Bicycle Outfitter in Los Altos. I've been looking for rides; and I think I found some.
> 
> Ali


Hallo Ali. Sept. 11. Be there.

fc


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Siclista Classic*

Hey Francois I got yer email. Man I'd love to ride Sierra Rd with you guys Saturday on the 11th but it's the day before the 3rd annual Siclista Classic on the 12th and I am planning to do the Sierra Rd KOM and get a personal best time of under 30min. I'm doing a Hop Lite ride on Saturday with Chris 'Eurogun" and maybe Red. Red's time up Sierra was at *00:24:12 last year*. He came in first... as usual.


----------



## EBrider

*Diablo?*

It was a lot of fun to ride in a new place and meet new people last Saturday.

Thought I would check and see if there is interest in doing a Diablo ride. There is a good loop starting in Walnut Creek, head east to Morgan Territory and around the East side of the mountain, then in to Danville and up the Southgate entrance to the summit and back down Northgate to Walnut Creek. Its about 65 miles with 7,500 vertical, but there is an option to skip the summit climb and just go half way up, which would cut 1,800 feet of climbing and 10 miles. 

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/34322752'></iframe>


----------



## ratpick

Climbing? I'm interested!


----------



## ukbloke

EBrider said:


> Thought I would check and see if there is interest in doing a Diablo ride.


Nice idea! Let's talk about future rides over in the new thread.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Mt Diablo*

Definitely interested. I can meet up at Southgate area since I'll be riding from the opposite direction.


----------



## nowatt

*one more interested in Diablo*

Depends on date, I will also be attempting to meet the median time on some of the lowkey climbs in october.
2490 Calories = how much beer ?


----------



## ukbloke

nowatt said:


> 2490 Calories = how much beer ?


8 to 30 glasses of beer (12oz), depending on your choice of tipple!


----------

